# Is Mcafee good?



## Car121 (Sep 5, 2010)

My Pc was infected with a virus, so I contacted Dell Support who was able to help with some of the repair. They had me reinstall the Windows XP CD and try to log onto internet so they could remotely take over, however no luck. They told me I had to get a Mcafee CD to remove virus so they could complete work remotely. Anyway then I tried logging on under my wifes account and was able to get a picture on the screen I activate my SuperAnti Free Spyware, which i was not working under my account. After it ran and removed the infected files I was able to log onto enternet. I the went back under my personal account and was able to also activate the Antispyware and it removed about 10 more files. I have not yet advised Dell of my progress. I don't have any other protection on my pc and seems to be working fine now. Dell already charged me 137.00 in labor to get me half way there and they sold me a Mcafee CD $63.00 which is coming in mail. They want me to call them once I receive CD to install so they can finish repairing Pc. Should I install this CD, I hear Mcafee is not that great any advise.. :4-dontkno


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Moving to General Security Fourm.

BG


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

If you already bought it.... you may as well let them do what they think they can. And then if it don't work they should take care of you. Do you have no pc repair shops around? Most would cost less than what you have described.


----------



## Jennifer Blue (Jan 16, 2011)

A good tech could have the computer fixed for about $75.00. As far as I'm concerned, Dell has committed fraud by charging you for work that was not completed, and could not have been completed remotely. This is no different than those sleazy automotive repair places that overcharge you for work you do not need. You should call the Police, and report Dell for having committed fraud.

Minimal, I would reverse the "repair" charges and claim fraud. I also would reverse the McAfee and send it back, as you were manipulated into buying it no no particular reason.

I've been doing malware removal for about 5 years, and I have never not once used an anti-virus software to effect any substantial repair of a machine. It gets rid of infected files, maybe. And so what, I could name 10 anti-virus softwares of the top of my head that could do the same thing, and half of those are free. There was no need for you to have to purchase McAfee, nor any other AV software. There are plenty available for free.

In addition to the loss of the money that Dell fraudulantly caused you to have to pay, they also owe you for the lost time in failing to deal with this problem effectively, as well as the use of your computer system.

I think of stories like these when I am told be certain people how important it is to remain vigilent on "software piracy" and other such pap.

You could have someone here help you do the removal yourself, or find a good Tech that work out of their home, drop the machine off and it should be fixed within a few days for about $ 75.00.

Did you pay for these purchases with Visa? If so, I'd dispute and reverse all the charges.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Never used McAfee, but remember, no one single application will catch or remove everything.

For AV comparisons and general suggestions on protection etc, have a look here

PC Safety and Security - What Do I Need? - Tech Support Forum


----------



## Nistlerooy (Dec 6, 2007)

I had McAfee for 6 years. I'll never use it again. As soon as my subscription was up (the last one I purchased was for 3 years) I jumped ship and went with a new one (now with GData).

AV Comparatives (also linked in the article Glaswegian mentions above) is a great comparison of paid anti virus programs. However, the free ones do just as good of a job.

As for paying for a tech, I don't know why I'd send my computer to some guy and pay out of pocket when I'm a member of an excellent, _free_ online forum who could do the same things and save me the money :smile:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I had McAffee once, in face Cox communications still offers it free for on line protection...........Nod32 finds it as a virus


----------



## Car121 (Sep 5, 2010)

Well, I just want to thank all for all the great advise. This is what I did. Dell called me back and finished what they started. They were able to get my PC back in service. They had me reload Windows XP CD and then run my free Superantispyware. I was then able to log onto internet and they took over remotely. They added a Malwarebytes, ran it to removed some of the virus along with the old Windows XP, which I guess was infected. It seems to be running great now.

As far as the Mcafee CD, they had already shipped it to me, and advised to use it, or send it back.. I dont have any other protection on my PC besides the Fee Superantisyware and the Malwarebytes they added. So I guess now I have to decide if i'm goin to install or shop for another type of protection. I see some of you agree and disagree with this protection, so going to do som more reading on this and see. Well just wanted to update everyone and thank you for all the great advise.. I think nextime I will post my problem here before going elseware. PC repair shops around here want $85.00 just for a diagonostic and Dell wasn't that cheap either ($137.00 + 64.00 CD). Again thank all and I'm sure Ill be asking for your guidance again... ray:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Please remember that Superantispyware and Malwarebytes are not an anti virus programs. You need an active A/V.

BG


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you want to save $64, send the McAfee CD back to Dell and install a free antivirus like Microsoft Security Essentials, Avast or Avira.


----------



## Jennifer Blue (Jan 16, 2011)

So Dell's solution to an infected computer was to install two unnecessary anti-adware programs, failed to install an effective anti-virus solution, charged you $175.00 and took several days to deliver this "service"?

If Dell could have fixed the computer remotely, why didn't they do it the first time? The anti-spyware software does not remove "viruses", and any good tech knows that you do not need two anti-adware softwares. More in not better, more slows you down more, does not increase the level of safety and increases the likelihood that they will conflict. Personally, I don't think the anti-adware/spyware softwares are worth having, and even if they are, Microsoft has Windows Defender available for free.

I've heard stories of GeekSquad's incompetence before, and figured that was as bad as bad could get, but this story establishes a new low.


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

or you can use Comodo free or Panda free.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

koala I gotta ask about Microsoft Security Essentials, does it wort as good as my current A/V ( NOD32) or is it as good as Windows defender? I can't get Windows defender to pick up even the easiest malware or spywware.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

AV-Comparatives - Independent Tests of Anti-Virus Software - Welcome to AV-Comparatives.org

I use MSE - no problems. NOD32 is one of the best though.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I use MSE as well. I haven't had a virus, but my bud managed to catch the system tools 2011 virus less than 48hrs after a fresh Windows install.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

wolfen1086 said:


> koala I gotta ask about Microsoft Security Essentials, does it wort as good as my current A/V ( NOD32) or is it as good as Windows defender? I can't get Windows defender to pick up even the easiest malware or spywware.


ESET NOD32 always comes near the top in comparison tests, but it's not free.

Of all the usual recommendations for *free* AVs, I've found MSE to be the best in terms of system resources, false positives, detection rates and ease of use.

Don't know about Windows Defender (which comes as part of Vista/Win7). MSE disables it, so I've never needed to use it.


----------



## Jennifer Blue (Jan 16, 2011)

gavinzach said:


> I use MSE as well. I haven't had a virus, but my bud managed to catch the system tools 2011 virus less than 48hrs after a fresh Windows install.


Not sure, but I think the only defense against that virus is having your Security Settings set to medium-high.

That's the one that infects you just by browsing to in online, right?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea not was $37 when i first started using it and $27 each year to renew it. I've never used the free ones, cause I've always been under the impression of " you get what you pay for" and when I used Norton and McAffee I had more viruses than a middle school classroom in December. but MSE seems to be good from what I've heard and read, I just need to know if its as good as Nod cause come renew time if it is I might let NOD expire and use MSE. I have malware bytes and Super Antispyware, both the free ones and Ccleaner, so those three and Nod keeps me clean as Grandmas dinner table, and that's exactly how I want to stay.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Wolfen, it's definitely worth looking at some of the free AVs when your NOD32 subscription runs out. See this pdf - http://www.av-comparatives.org/images/stories/test/summary/summary2010.pdf - from AV-Comparitives that rates the best AVs (free and subscription) from 2010. See pages 27-29 for the NOD32 summary.

From page 9:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea I downloaded that, thanks I gotta do research on in now


----------



## Car121 (Sep 5, 2010)

Well, I followed through with Koala advise. I downloaded MSE, and kept the spyware /malware. I ran the MSE and it even detected other infected areas in my PC that were not found the first time. So I'm going to do the same to my other PC and Lap Top... Dell took the Mcafee CD back and even sent me a UPS Return Label all paid for.


----------



## Jennifer Blue (Jan 16, 2011)

Car121 said:


> Well, I followed through with Koala advise. I downloaded MSE, and kept the spyware /malware. I ran the MSE and it even detected other infected areas in my PC that were not found the first time. So I'm going to do the same to my other PC and Lap Top... Dell took the Mcafee CD back and even sent me a UPS Return Label all paid for.


Did they refund the money for their useless "repair" ?


----------

